# Hessenwahl 2009 - Eure Wahlentscheidung?



## Walt (31 Dez. 2008)

Hier geht es mal um Politik.

Wohnt Ihr in Hessen? Wen wählt Ihr? Wohnt Ihr nicht in Hessen, wen würdet Ihr wählen?

Wäre schön, wenn Ihr mitmacht!

Gruß Walt


----------



## saviola (31 Dez. 2008)

Richtig trauen kann man keinem mehr,also wählt man das geringste Übel.


----------



## maierchen (1 Jan. 2009)

Ich kann nicht sagen wenn ich in Hessen wählen würde,da ich nicht von da komme und die 
Gegebenheiten da nicht kenne.
Ich bin mir aber sicher ,wenn die Politiker diese Fase letztes Jahr aus eigener tasche hätten finanziren müssen währe es bestimmt nicht so weit gekommen!!!
Aber solange der kleine mann ja Brav seine Steuern Bezahl kann man sich ja benehmen wie die Sau am Trog!


----------



## Hurlewutz (26 Nov. 2022)

maierchen schrieb:


> Aber solange der kleine mann ja Brav seine Steuern Bezahl kann man sich ja benehmen wie die Sau am Trog!


Wie klein bist Du denn? Ein Meter fünfzig?


----------

